# Size Doesn't Matter



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

People kept using size as an excuse when Brock beat Randy and Mir. Yet when he lost to Cain his size didn't matter? Its skill that prevails not size. Same thing happened with fedor tonight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

When the bigger guy doesn't have great skills (Brock) and the smaller guy has better skills - then NO, size doesn't matter!

But when you are 230 lbs heavy and you have a 285 lbs Brazilian Black Belt mounting you, dropping bombs and going for submissions - then YES, size matters!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Maazisrock said:


> People kept using size as an excuse when Brock beat Randy and Mir. Yet when he lost to Cain his size didn't matter? Its skill that prevails not size. Same thing happened with fedor tonight.


In fedor case size did matter, silva is talented no doubt but that sasquatch motherfucker moves like Frankenstein. If he was fedor size fedor would have killed him. But size plus skills is to much. Lesnar is big, but cain matched his style plus is much more skilled. Mir was to small and sucks at wrestling.cain matched lesnbar strength in wrestling


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Size only matters when the smaller guy loses.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

skill > size

there's lots of examples (like those freak show fights in japan) where huge guys routinely got destroyed by much smaller guys.

that said, if you get two otherwise well-matched fighters in the ring together, an extra 15+ pounds can make all the difference.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

If Bigfoot were a smaller fighter Fedor would have been able to get away from him when he was being pressed against the cage. He would have also been able to reverse the trip takedown and throw Silva's legs aside easier when he had top position. He would have also been able to buck Silva when he was mounted. 

While Silva had great technique and control, it was ultimately his size that allowed him to maintain those positions. If Bigfoot were 250lbs in the fight instead of 280lbs, it would have been a completely different story in my opinion. With solid technique and control a big guy can cause all kinds of trouble for someone more skilled but smaller. Brett Rogers had terrible technique but he was able to control Fedor against the cage as well as sweep and mount him. Bigfoot has much better technique than Rogers, yes, but his size is what really did the most damage. The combination of grinding Fedor out on the fence and then maintaining chest-to-chest like Brock Lesnar did to Frank Mir, is what really kept Fedor still.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

BWoods said:


> If Bigfoot were a smaller fighter Fedor would have been able to get away from him when he was being pressed against the cage... If Bigfoot were 250lbs in the fight instead of 280lbs, it would have been a completely different story in my opinion. .


I'd go so far as to add that... If Antonio Silva were Assuerio Silva, Fedor would've totally won that fight.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

SigFig said:


> I'd go so far as to add that... If Antonio Silva were Assuerio Silva, Fedor would've totally won that fight.


I'd be inclined to agree with you. Considering that Asssuerio Silva is considerably less talented than Antonio Silva. =D


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Maazisrock said:


> People kept using size as an excuse when Brock beat Randy and Mir. Yet when he lost to Cain his size didn't matter? Its skill that prevails not size. Same thing happened with fedor tonight.


You should try rolling in a BJJ class with people who weigh in excess of 200lbs. Even the noobies cause difficulties from their sheer weight. After several rounds it's exhausting. Now imagine Fedor with a 285 pounder throwing bombs on you. The fact that he survived was a feat on its own. Unfortunately it's not 1993 anymore. Most fighters are very well rounded now. 



limba said:


> When the bigger guy doesn't have great skills (Brock) and the smaller guy has better skills - then NO, size doesn't matter!
> 
> But when you are 230 lbs heavy and you have a 285 lbs Brazilian Black Belt mounting you, dropping bombs and going for submissions - then YES, size matters!


Truth! How did Fedor fight off the RNC, arm triangle, and knee bar. It looked tight! Man if only there was a third round. Fedor had the first round then he went for broke in the opening 2nd round and got taken down. It was the beginning of the end and perhaps the end of "The Emperor's" reign. 

It's all on Overeem now!


----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

fedor should drop to 205!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think it would be hard for him to make 205.

I dont see it as all bad, a lot of people realized Fador win or lose is a bad ass. 

Id still love to see him and Randy have a go, IDK.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

limba said:


> When the bigger guy doesn't have great skills (Brock) and the smaller guy has better skills - then NO, size doesn't matter!
> 
> But when you are 230 lbs heavy and you have a 285 lbs Brazilian Black Belt mounting you, dropping bombs and going for submissions - then YES, size matters!


this x 100 000 000




slapshot said:


> I think it would be hard for him to make 205.
> 
> I dont see it as all bad, a lot of people realized Fador win or lose is a bad ass.
> 
> Id still love to see him and Randy have a go, IDK.


You cant be serious lol...fedor is borderline overweight. he is 511 and 230 pounds with a lot of flab. I would bet money that Fedor could make 170. He wouldnt have the slightest issue making 185 if he just like that gigantic belly.

Not trying to diss Fedor...I look just like him. In fact like I said in another thread I am 511 and 225 and I know for sure I could make 185. 170 might be tough but I bet it is easily doable.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Size matters big time. He could toss around Fedor and easily mount him. Fedor would be better off with cutting down to 205, he would be a force there and would obviously dominate the LHW Devision from Strikeforce.
These guys get better and better and that difference of weight was enormous. Fedor is a LHW or even MW not a HW.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

In this fight with Silva, size was a big issue in my eyes because I think Silva was almost on the same skill level than Fedor. 

Nothing like the Cain/Brock fight!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Maazisrock said:


> People kept using size as an excuse when Brock beat Randy and Mir. Yet when he lost to Cain his size didn't matter? Its skill that prevails not size. Same thing happened with fedor tonight.


Cain is just that much better than Mir. He's faster, stronger, and has better wrestling which allowed him to get Brock off him rather than take a beating like Mir did.

Couture was undoubtedly too small for Lesnar. He weighed in at 220, he probably gave up 50-60 pounds. It would take skill beyond Couture's to deal with Lesnar. It would take much better striking which Cain has... the outcome was a Brock ass whoopin.

Fedor has superior wrestling/judo and striking than Bigfoot, but perhaps not better BJJ. But Fedor has survived with Ricardo Arona all over him on the ground, so Fedor is elite in BJJ too. So if he can deal with Arona but not Silva... wht's the difference? I'll let you work that one out.

Fedor's skill and power are no longer enough because there's heavyweights who cut to 265 who now have legit skills. There wasn't anyone around in 2005/6 that were that heavy and so well rounded fighters with one high level attribute such as Bigfoot with his BJJ. Cain is heavier than Fedor by a whole weight division but he would still struggle to deal with the size of Bigfoot. I think Cain's skills are beyond Bigfoot's but Fedor vs Cain would be far more competitive than last night. That too is down to size.

It's not an exact science but it's pretty obvious size matters, and Fedor was on top in an era when super heavyweights who had wrestling titles or BJJ blackbelts didn't exist. The loss to Werdum I think is pure coincidence. 9 times out of 10 Fedor would have knocked Werdum out but he got sloppy, and maybe a legit heavyweight BJJ black belt was a newish scenario to Fedor. But I think that was a fluke, but Fedor would have lost to Bigfoot regardless because he's simply too small.

It's not an excuse... it's acknowledging that the division Fedor has fought in throughout his career is now being populated with real elite heavyweights. That's evolution, and it's the reason Fedor has fallen. That doesn't change the fact that when Pride ended Fedor was easily the best heavyweight on the planet. The only competition was Sylvia and Couture. I can only imagine what the KO would have been like if Fedor ever fought Randy - that shit would have been cold. And Sylvia... well Fedor pretty much ended his career. He could still smash most heavyweights too except a select few. And if he dropped to 205 who knows, I don't think anyone could deal with him.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SigFig said:


> Size only matters when the smaller guy loses.


LOL thats why they weren't any threads calling for a cruiser weight division........People no the risks at being a small HW but to so blind and say people only care when the small guy loses its a joke.

Randy vs Brock was one of the biggest fails i have ever seen , Every discounts the machida win over Penn yet thats the same difference in szie for Fedor and Randy , may aswell sanction Edgar vs Shogun since its the same size difference.

Can you see the point or are you just to stubborn to realise that people arent defending Fedor but more so pointing out the big factors in why he lost ?


----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

slapshot said:


> I think it would be hard for him to make 205.


dude anderson drops from 220 to 185, that's 35lbs compared to fedor's 25 if he decided to drop ofcourse..beside, like Ape City said, it'd be better if he dropped to 185 due to his height but i'd still prefer watching him in 205 cus 205 is toughest division out there!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Lets have Fedor fight Hendo and see what happens,and i'm pretty sure Hendo mentioned he wanted to fight Fedor.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

that'd be an awesome fight. Fedor vs. Henderson. Battle of the overhand right.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Maazisrock said:


> People kept using size as an excuse when Brock beat Randy and Mir. Yet when he lost to Cain his size didn't matter? Its skill that prevails not size. Same thing happened with fedor tonight.


Size matters, otherwise we wouldn't need weight divisions.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm a firm beiliver that size always matters. Dosen't mean that the bigger guy will always win. Many different attributes are factors, size will always be one of them.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

<<You should try rolling in a BJJ class with people who weigh in excess of 200lbs. ?Even the noobies cause difficulties from their sheer weight. After several rounds it's exhausting. Now imagine Fedor with a 285 pounder throwing bombs on you. The fact that he survived was a feat on its own. Unfortunately it's not 1993 anymore. Most fighters are very well rounded now. >>

Yep, you're right on.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> ...
> 
> Can you see the point or are you just to stubborn to realise that people arent defending Fedor but more so pointing out the big factors in why he lost ?


I was being overly facetious in my original post, as yes size plays a role when factored in amongst skillset, cardio, etc.

My point was that you only see the argument pop up when some popular fighter (having many fanboys) loses to a bigger guy.

That's all.

Seriously, how many Fedor walk-out shirts do you own there, *****?

God forbid Cain ever lose to a bigger guy. So we can replay this whole thread...


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Every discounts the *machida win over Penn* yet thats the same difference in szie for Fedor and Randy


lol, they were both pretty f*****g fat in that fight 




just had to throw that out there haha


----------

